# Hain



## leggoaft (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello,

I wonder if anyone in SN could help me in obtaining pictures of the following motorships

M.V.Trewellard 
M.V Tremayne
M.V.Trevose
M. . Trevaylor


Heres Hoping Best Wishes Will


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Trevaylor at;
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=4506

Tremayne at:
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=19890
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=58230

Finally--is this the correct Tremayne?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

1942 Trewellard in my gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/32299/si/trewellard/perpage/12
1962 trwellard in David Edge's gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6386/si/trewellard/perpage/12
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

1944 Trevose at
http://www.allatsea.cx/images/ships/Trevose.html


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent Source for information on Hain Steamship Co Ltd and 
their ships at
http://www.botacquaintances.co.uk/Hain_history.html


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

There is a book called " Hains of St. Ives" which gives a short history of Hain SS Co Ltd., and list and pictures of all the Company's vessels. It is published by the World Ship Society.


----------

